# Cifs "mount error 11 = Resource temporarily unavailable"

## humbletech99

When I try mounting a windows 2000/XP share with cifs I get an error about the resource not being available:

```
mount -t cifs //hostname/share /mnt/temp -o username=someuser,password=somepassword

mount error 11 = Resource temporarily unavailable

Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
```

Other times this works normally and mounts the samba/windows share. 

But at the time the cifs command returns "Resource temporarily unavailable" I immediately repeat the command with smbfs instead of cifs:

```
mount -t smbfs //hostname/share /mnt/temp -o username=someuser,password=somepassword
```

and it works as normal and I can browse around the filesystem!

I then immediately try the cifs line again and it gives me the same "Resource temporarily unavailable error"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What the hell is wrong with cifs? I thought it was supposed to be better than smbfs...

----------

## Nisroch

I know it's an old old post.

But I found some kind of solution.

You may try to mount it with an another user name. (the probleme is the multi mount on my fstab)

Or with command line unmount all your previous map.

And mount it again.

But that's not at all the solution I want  :Surprised: )

----------

## humbletech99

errors like this can be because the remote smb server doesn't support the newer cifs protocol (not so new now...). Usually only the case with very old samba...

or the share may not exist, or the remote server's file share is temporarily inaccessible, you should test from a wintendo box too.

----------

